# Baby Hands



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

My hands are really small and tiny. My fingers aren't very wide at all, especially my thumb. You know how thumbs generally really, really bend at the knuckle, like this http://www.nejm.org/na101/home/lite...oduction/images/large/nejmicm0901376_f1.jpeg? Mine are just straight.

I'll admit I am really skinny myself, but do I have small/skinny hands/fingers because I'm skinny, or because I was born weird? I don't feel like adding weight would extend my fingers. maybe make them wider, but not longer.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i really wish someone would chime in here... i don't really have any insight into baby hands, but i am interested to understand more.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

It's not due to skinniness. The bones in your hands must be small. Genetics.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Could there be an endocrinological explanation for this?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

They don't look that skinny to me. They look like regular hands.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

^ Those are not his hands.



popeet said:


> Could there be an endocrinological explanation for this?


I don't see how there would be unless his bone growth was stunted during childhood / adolescence. Fat disposition involves the endocrine system too. But the way he describes it, it sounds like he has small / narrow hand bones.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know what you mean about the thumbs. Your thumbs can't be straight otherwise you have no knuckle. Do you mean that the knuckles look small in width, like your fingers look very slender instead of knobbly knuckles?

I have small hands too, but I'm of average weight (short height though). I've been overweight and my hands didn't look any bigger. It's probably not because you're skinny. It's just genetics.

How old are you? If you're a teenager, you could still have a lot of growing to do. Even if you're an adult, hands change throughout your life and get bulkier. More muscle mass in your hands will make them look bigger; try hand exercises?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby hands are clammy and full of germs. I would be very apprehensive about my future baby's putting their little hands on my face. I could catch a cold or some other tropical disease from them. Who knows where babies have put their hands?!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i have very long thin fingers and skinny palms and skinny wrist/forearms... my hands look like a bunch of slim jims that have been glued together... look at this ****... its not ****ing natural










but as a result i can type with one hand extremely accurately and pretty quickly....

(dont ask me about the last part)


----------



## TalentedButStrange (Apr 7, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> My hands are really small and tiny. My fingers aren't very wide at all, especially my thumb. You know how thumbs generally really, really bend at the knuckle, like this http://www.nejm.org/na101/home/lite...oduction/images/large/nejmicm0901376_f1.jpeg? Mine are just straight.
> 
> I'll admit I am really skinny myself, but do I have small/skinny hands/fingers because I'm skinny, or because I was born weird? I don't feel like adding weight would extend my fingers. maybe make them wider, but not longer.


You woul d be startled if I took a picture of my hands. Very, very similar.


----------



## TalentedButStrange (Apr 7, 2013)

popeet said:


> Could there be an endocrinological explanation for this?


^ good question


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

kast said:


> I don't know what you mean about the thumbs. Your thumbs can't be straight otherwise you have no knuckle. Do you mean that the knuckles look small in width, like your fingers look very slender instead of knobbly knuckles?
> 
> I have small hands too, but I'm of average weight (short height though). I've been overweight and my hands didn't look any bigger. It's probably not because you're skinny. It's just genetics.
> 
> How old are you? If you're a teenager, you could still have a lot of growing to do. Even if you're an adult, hands change throughout your life and get bulkier. More muscle mass in your hands will make them look bigger; try hand exercises?


Yes. My knuckles / fingers are small in width. I'm 21. I won't grow anymore, I haven't grown since middle school.

What are some hand exercises that I could try? Some of these answers seem to be saying it's natural. Some aren't.

I wish I could find more information about my narrow fingers online.

I mean, there's women that look similar in weight to me that have wider fingers.

The reason I'm asking is because it could explain some SAD. Maybe more then my mind is messed up genetically but physical attributes as well.

It also kind of explains why I'm bad at catching a ball in addition to poor reflexes. My hands just can't wrap around the ball.

Thanks guys for the responses!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> ^ Those are not his hands.
> 
> I don't see how there would be unless his bone growth was stunted during childhood / adolescence. Fat disposition involves the endocrine system too. But the way he describes it, it sounds like he has small / narrow hand bones.


Oh, dang my bad. Comprehension fail. Still confused about the bending at the knuckle thing though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

See, I'm the opposite and always wanted narrow surgeon's hands. You probably have really deft hands that would be great for playing the piano, fixing small mechanical objects, and doing just about anything that requires dexterity. Mine are broad worker hands that are okay for catching a ball and crushing someone else's hands. Really how often is that useful in the real world?

Personally, I love feminine hands, especially if they are long and taper off. They're elegant. I would probably go out with a woman just for her hands.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

My hands are also too small. It affects me playing the piano (can barely span an octave) and on my motorbike, where I have to modify the clutch and brake levers.
But there's nothing you can do. Just accept it. Some people are born with no hands at all.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ramondo said:


> My hands are also too small. It affects me playing the piano (can barely span an octave) and on my motorbike, where I have to modify the clutch and brake levers.
> But there's nothing you can do. Just accept it. Some people are born with no hands at all.


The people born with no hands at all get excuses and sympathy.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

I may be alone in this but.. I think slender hands are more attractive than big knobby things. 

I have very slim/slender hands with looooong fingers and long nails and long skinny wrists..
Feel a little like a spider some times lol

But small/slender hands are more articulate imo. 
More for the intellectual.

My all time favorite hands were these long, pale, slender things with long (for a guy) nails and practically no knobbiness to them. Everything he did seemed so gentle and precise. 
Those fluttering fingers lol


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

There's always the ol' 2d:4d ratio, which supposedly reflects how exposed you and your hands were to androgenic hormones while you were in the womb. My ring finger is much longer than my index finger, and my hands and wrists are pretty chunky and broad.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> The people born with no hands at all get excuses and sympathy.


I know. It's not fair at all. There's still not much you can do about it.
(I'd still prefer small hands than no hands, but you have my sympathy).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

